# Too much stress coat?



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Heyy
What i was just wondering is what would happen if i used too much stress coat?
Iv got a 4 Gallon tank. Iv just done a 50% water change and im pretty sure iv put in way to much this time..
So i just want to be sure im not doing any damage to my little boy? 
Shall i do another 50% change or will he be ok?
x


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It's hard to over dose on the conditioners- something like say you put in enough for a 75 gallon in the 4 gallon. Double dose of Stress Coat is used as treatment as it is. 
Unless you accidently dumped out a quarter or half the bottle, it should be fine. Just keep an eye on him, if you see him shedding some of his slime coating then I would do a water change. Otherwise I don't believe it will harm him.
(I always over dose my tanks with it- as I use a different water conditioner fully, then add in Stress Coat as well with no harm done.)


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Ah thank you very much  Hes fine Happily swimming about so i dont think he cares lol 
Thank you 
x


----------

